# Reconditioned Tennant 355 sweeper (0 hours)



## Metro (Nov 12, 2005)

This Tenannt 355 went though our recondition process and was rebuilt from the frame up.
It has 0 hours on the hour meter. Yr. 1994
Asking: $13,000.00

Comes with:

* New main broom and side brush
* Rebuilt Ford Industrial 1.3L motor
* New professional paint
* New Tires
* Rebuilt hydraulic motors
* New filters
* New Flaps
* 90 days parts warranty
* 0 hours
* and more...

Contact me with any questions.

Matt Parsons
Metro Equipment Co.
1-800-866-2532
http://www.metroequipment.com

ADDITIONAL PICTURES


----------



## Metro (Nov 12, 2005)

SOLD, thanks


----------

